# Fork spreader?



## Boardtrackfan (May 26, 2009)

I'm kinda new to the pre-1933 bikes so, I have a question about mounting the front wheel.  Most of the early bikes I have just have a hole in the bottom of the fork blade, not a open ended slot.  Some of the early hubs I have are not threaded all the way across making it seem impossible to mount the wheel.  I do have a catalog from the early 1900s that shows a "fork spreader".  Is this what I am supposed to do to mount these wheels?  I don't want to cut any of my early forks and I'm not to thrilled about spreading/bending them either.  Am I just putting the wrong type of wheel on?  Help!


----------



## Boardtrackfan (May 26, 2009)

The fork spreader.


----------



## sensor (May 26, 2009)

*eat your wheaties*

and grab both and pull apart
not easy but works


----------



## kunzog (May 28, 2009)

Best method I have found is to lay the bike down flat on the ground or a blanket. Insert the lower protruding axel of the wheel wheel into the fork leg nearest the ground. Push down on  the wheel and hold it steady and pull up on the upper fork leg until you can work that over the top axel. Dont worry about bending the fork as they are quite springy.


----------

